# December Caption Comp - WINNER ANNOUNCED



## bankmaggot (Nov 9, 2008)

Lazybugger said:


> Oh no!! We're about to go over in my foot is stuck in something!
> 
> Ooh yeah darling just keep wiggling it! ;-)


OK,you win,were's january's pic?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Experimental kayak, made from the erectile tissue of humpback whales, goes horribly wrong during whale watching expedition.

Red.


----------



## K1W1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Maaaate if thats the size of its fin behind me....... we are in some serious sh*t


----------



## madkeensam (Jul 27, 2008)

Dam, I didn't see that ice berg back there,oh well who needs the Titanic


----------



## madkeensam (Jul 27, 2008)

I now know why my mate told me to do this with a smaller person,
oh well at least my head's out of the water for the moment.


----------



## BJM (Oct 5, 2008)

Well, it *used* to be long, hard and full of sea men !


----------



## Deepsouth (Feb 17, 2008)

Guy on top "He's touching my woody"
Guy on Bottom " He's touching ME with his woody"


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

They will never take our.... well maybe it will take MY FREEEDOM!!!!


----------



## BJM (Oct 5, 2008)

I hope to god this water is not FLOURODATED !


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

sorry mate, didn't see you there


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

ni bloody agra, woooo hooooop we did it


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

Guy on top says: "Oh my god - my mother in law is still stalking me!!!" :lol: :lol:

Cheers,
Cheeky


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

jeeez sorry mate my parachute didn't open, talk about the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

"get your bloody paddle out of my ear"


----------



## Kez (Nov 5, 2008)

"Oh Lord! this isnt Sydney Harbour! its bloody Niagara Falls! :shock: "


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

"i know i said that i didn't want to get water in my ears - so what are you going to use the plug the other one !!!!"


----------



## Grantos (Jan 28, 2008)

Mate....this ain't the time nor the place....so would you mind removing that from the back of my head!


----------



## BJM (Oct 5, 2008)

eheh

Comming to a cinema near you - Brokeback Kayak


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

"I'm havin a ball"


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

And this is what they call a reverse turkey slap


----------



## bongorust (Jan 31, 2008)

Aussie Midget Sub- FAIL!!!


----------



## bongorust (Jan 31, 2008)

O MY GOD.....I forgot my lunch!


----------



## Brad (Sep 11, 2008)

Wrong way man you should have listen to your wife


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

just cut your bloody line, it's coming back again !


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

Although they gave it their best shot, synchronised operatic kayaking was not named a new Olympic event.


----------



## Brad (Sep 11, 2008)

If this isn't bad enough there's my wife waiting for me


----------



## Kez (Nov 5, 2008)

(^o^) Awww Bro check it out! its a Nude Beach!

(>_<) I would if you can get off my back!


----------



## Kez (Nov 5, 2008)

*Return flight to Canada $1905
Rocky Mountains tour $200
2 nights accomodation in Toronto $270
Kayak hire for two $75
The view of Niagara Falls from the Kayak: Priceless*


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

bit higher, bit higher, i can just about see, oh my god she's taken her top off


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

I suppose its too late to say "I told you so"


----------



## Grantos (Jan 28, 2008)

No one warned me before joining AKFF that I could end up going down on my ship, with sea men splashing everywhere.

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Join the Kayaking club they said, its great fun and you can get a bit wet, but its all in the name of sport


----------



## madkeensam (Jul 27, 2008)

Anyone up for a piggy back fight ;-)


----------



## justinp (Jul 9, 2007)

I really wish that you werent in the middle of taking a piss when we approached theses rapids. :shock:


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Guy on the bottom "ahhhh there's a warm spot, hey, WAIT A MINUTE!"


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Guy on top 
You wan't to do WHAT with my WHAT!!!!!
Guy on bottom
Dam this rock in my ass hurts.


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

guy on top you think this is going to hurt wait till you see the next rapid .


----------



## FishoPhil (Oct 28, 2008)

Not even this paddle is helping us up s%#t creek!! Ahhhhhhhhhhh!Were gunna die!!!!


----------



## Kez (Nov 5, 2008)

(*o*) Oh Man, there are huge brown looking _Logs_ every where!

Yeah we just hit right into one! sniff... sniff... oh crap! get me out! (>_<)


----------



## madkeensam (Jul 27, 2008)

Guy on bottom says

"'Oh god this is so not how I imagined my DEATH''


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i think i've found your rod


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

bloody killer whales, they're everywhere today


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

the first tactical launch of a kayak from a plane goes horribly wrong.....


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

kinky kayak video explores re-entry techniques


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

Kayak-Sutra position number 113.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

dr evil and mini me decide that kayakings just not their thing.... :shock:


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

" _Up Periscope_!" ....I think it's jammed sir.


----------



## Kez (Nov 5, 2008)

Gold fish strikes back!

Two brothers meets their old pet gold fish after they flushed it down the toilet 15 years ago.


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

The first trial of the new water slide at Wet N' Wild doesn't go so well.

Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

The Brown brothers were kayaking in their local lake, everything was dead calm, until someone pulled the plug out...


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey you're right, I can see where I parked the car from here!!


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

"WHERES THAT BILGE PUMP?!"


----------



## josho (Nov 3, 2007)

Oh no wheres john gone (the third guy)

josho


----------



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

"KING OF THE WORLD!......no i'm not  "


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

2 tiny men get clobberred by overturned hobie mirage fin


----------



## justinp (Jul 9, 2007)

Listen Im not going to tell you again, sit the fcuk down.


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

(First guy): "i told you not to put the anchor in now."
(Second guy): "i don't wanna to be little spoon anymore."


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

mother from the river bank,
"oh for god sake, WILL you boys please stop fighting over that BLOODY KAYAK"


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

First guy: "GALUMPH went the little green frog one day"
"GALUMPH went the little green frog"

Second guy half submerged: "Ahhh not leap frog again"


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Don't panic Bob but I think we've sprung a leak...


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't think the sponge is going to get all this water out before we sink.


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

I told you that kayaks wouldn't really work without the bow but you didn't believe me did you.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

what exactly did you put in the front hatch ?


----------



## bankmaggot (Nov 9, 2008)

Tragedy befalls judges of Guiness Book Of Records,worlds largest toilet.---news at eleven


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

can you pleaseeeeee extract your paddle slowly


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

who told you it was good fishing down here


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

"Hey Bob, fancy running into you here. How's the wife? Kids?"


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

shiiiiiiit these kingies fight, oh no he's heading for the reef, 
for god sack loosen you drag .....


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

While kayaking in South Africa, Jonny regrets spilling ultrabite on his shorts and wearing sealskinz.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

It's a trap!


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

That's it! Hold it there while I take a leak.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

his prayers.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Sneak pics of new Irish Fish 'n Dive Concept Yak to be unveiled at '09 Sydney Boat Show.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

While whale-watching in their new 'M-obie Humpback' tandem, Pauly and Barnsie meet the Kraken.


----------



## Mattwah (Nov 12, 2007)

If I put my willy in you ear spear maybe this submarine will hear that it is about to go down, and stop, dammit!


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

I told you not on the first date


----------

